# Goat or cattle minerals?



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

So I called around to some feed stores here and I found that locally I can get Sweetlix Meatmaker-25# for $15.95 and a beef cattle mineral called Nutra Beef by Nutrena-50# for $17.00. I know nothing about the Nutra Beef or have heard anyone here that uses it for their goats. I called another FS and they are calling Cargill to see if they can order the Onyx Right Now minerals and a price. I would rather buy from a store that keeps it in stock like the Nutra Beef or SweetLix. I order Golden Blend now and hate to pay the prices for it when I can get the others local and cheaper. Im not sure whether to go with Sweetlix, NutraBeef, or if the other place can get the Onyx just order that. I know we are in a selenium deficeint zone and have tons of iron in our well water. As for copper Im not sure....I would assume we are deficient in that also. What would you do?.... :help:

Here is a map of my area.
http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/county.p ... utheastern


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cattle minerals have basically the same ingredients.... I for one use cattle loose salt and minerals.... and it works well for me and my goaties... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I use Sweetlix meatmaker. goats do well on it. all depends on what your goats do better on.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

My goats actually prefer the cattle minerals...I usually use a free range cattle mineral but the feed store stopped carrying it so I had to buy Purina goat minerals (the only other mineral they had with enough copper in it). The goats were not thrilled about the change at all...it was a couple weeks before I could even get them to touch the stuff and even now that they're eating it I can tell that they do not really like it...

I have never used any of the brands you listed because they are not available here and I didn't want to pay the extra shipping...but I might have to because I am not buying another bag of the purina minerals...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good replies above!!


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

Can the Onyx cattle mineral be fed free choice?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, I posted to thie??? Anyway, so long as you have copper and enough for goats in your mineral, you are fine. Some goats will like other brands more then others and so on. This is due to the minals your land might have verses mine. This is why sometimes a land, soil test helps to know what you need etc.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Yes, feed the Onyx free choice. It is the best for nannies and kids. They eat it like it's candy. I can't keep enough out for my 90+ Boers and Boer X herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto... :greengrin:


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

so i am going to build 2 pvc feeders today.. one with baking soda one with goat mineral.. for my 4 babies all under 1 year old which stuff should I buy for the minerals that I can offer to them 24/7 out of the feeder? let me know as I am buying them tonight. Thank you.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I really have found in my area it depends on where you go as two what you have avalible for you. I have my mill mix it in and what we use is called Goat Mineral. However Purina makes a goat mix as well, some goats like it others do not here. I think the main thing is the copper. You must have that in a goats diet so if you have proper levels of that you are ok. So avoid anything with Sheep on it as they can not handle the level of copper needed in a goat. Here is a great read on the topic.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... ral06.html


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all minerals should be left out free choice -- this allows the goats to consume the amount they need when they need it.

as to the cattle minerals -- I have heard that this is comparable in a way - check the tag and see how it matches up to what you are using now -- thats the best way to know


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, good catch Stacey. Free choice is a must. I have free choice as well. I was not saying mix your's my mix was put together and the things like this I have added is based on my area the Vit and such. The rest of the mix is made to be a complete diet. HOWEVER, we also have free choice 24/7. Sorry for not being clear on that I was more focused on the brand name you were asking about Nat.


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

this is what i bought tonight..

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... 3395761b51

is it ok to give this to them free access 24/7? the bag says not to offer it free choice as they can only have like 1/2 ouce a day. or is this ok to let them have as much as they want? i have 2 pans out there right now. one with this stuff and the other with baking soda.

i also bought this stuff to give them as treats and they totally love it. is this safe for them to eat as a treat every day or so?

http://www.flemingoutdoors.com/popegode6lbb.html

let me know. thanks everyone!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup leave it out free choice.

YOu can always just add a certain amount to the feeder so that if one goat decides to chow down for hours they dont get to much (but I have NEVER heard of this happening before) goats rarely eat more then a couple mouthfuls at a time if even that.


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

ok awesome will do.. i bought like 250 dollars worth of stuff today.. lol.. vitamin b medicine, pennicillan medicine, biomycian, needles, dewormers, treats, etc.. hopefully with this free choice mineral they will be nice and healthy now.. do you suggest i give my one goat a little pennicilan shot for his cough? if so, how much should I give him? thanks for the help. running to dinner now will be back in a bit.

nathan

p.s. i edited my last post and added the dewormer treats.. are these safe to use as a daily treat?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The wormer is not used like a treat, the pellets are easier to give than a paste or liquid but the medicine in the pellet only treats/rids certain types of worms.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah the positive pellet is a dewormer. probably should gice that as a treat, theyd become resistant to those types of worms.but when their eyelids look a bit pale give them a dose of that (individually) not sure what it treats


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

so how often should i give them the dewormer pellets? once a week? month? how much? they love it.. will eat it like candy.. I just don't want to overfeed or underfeed them with it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what does the bag say? follow the directions given. I do believe its a topdress over their feed.


----------

